#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الذكرى الـ40 لغيفارا:مقاتل أسطوري أم بائس استسلم وحيدا؟

## رويتر

بدء العديد من محبي الثائر الأرجنتيني الشهير، أرنيستو غيفارا، حول العالم، يعدون العدة لأحياء الذكرى الأربعين لمقتله، في ظل ظروف متغيرة، لم تعرفها قارة أمريكا اللاتينية خلال العقود الأربعة الماضية، خاصة وأن بوليفيا، البلد الذي شهد إجهاض آخر المغامرات العسكرية للثوري الراحل، بات في عهدة رئيس اشتراكي.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و الله يا رويتر معنديش فكرة عن مده صحة الكلام ده...

بس القاريء و المتابع لقصة حياة و كفاح جيفارا مايصدقش...لأنه أصلاً من أسرة كريمة و مرفهة و والدته كانت معروفة انها كانت كثيرة التدليل ليه نتيجة أمراضه..مع ذلك اختار طريق الكفاح بملء إرادته...يبقى هل من المنطقي انه يكون استسلم بالسهولة دي؟؟؟...

مش عارفة...
عموماً القصة دي مش هتقلل من بطولته و كفاحه اللي بينضرب بيهم المثل....

أشكرك على نقل الخبر..

كل سنة و انت طيب...^_^..

مودتي..

*

----------

